# T12 vertebral body lesion



## Kimberley (Aug 19, 2009)

What would be the apporpriate dx code?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 19, 2009)

I try to stay away from the neoplasm table unless I have something more definitive.  Could 733.90 work?  Looking under "lesion" in the index and "bone", it directs you to 733.90 (disorder of bone & cartilage, unspec).
I know you mentioned body...If this doesn't work, maybe 239.2...Unspecified-vertebra


----------

